# What is your favorite Taylor Swift song?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Taylor Swift, one of the most well-known artists and perhaps will go down as one of the most succesful of all time. 

What is your favorite song by Taylor Swift?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

22

you belong with me

blank space


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

That new one is okay.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

wildest dreams, though i don't care for taylor swift overall.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

There are so many but probably blank space.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I don't really follow modern music or enjoy it, but '22' is a decent enough song. I did have it downloaded from iTunes for a while. That's only one of two that I've heard of from that whole list…!

I suspect I might know a few more if I heard the tunes. Again – I don't really follow today’s singers. They're all 'much of a muchness' to me :?. I struggle to tell any of them apart, to be honest!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Where's the "puke" option?


----------



## nepnep247 (Feb 25, 2016)

22


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm feelin' twenty twooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

The Sound of Silence said:


> Where's the "puke" option?


:thanks:high5


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Blank Space or 22. My least favourite is Bad Blood because of the horrible tempo, but it's a lot more popular than the others lol.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

My favourite is probably "Sparks Fly". I also like "You Belong With Me", "Shake it Off", "Blank Space", "Back To December", "Teardrops on my Guitar", "Mean". I wouldn't pay for them, I listen to them on youtube.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Dang i'm surprised everybody's voting for 22. That's actually one of her lesser known popular hits, lol. 

A lot of Taylor Swift's newer songs have gotten worse in quality. Like out of the woods and her newest hit I don't know the name of it, they're not as good as some of her older songs. 

Blank space was the last good song she released in my opinion.


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

I liked Red and Mine

Never really been a great fan of hers (I liked some of her songs), but nowadays I find her quite irritating, not even sure what it is.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Fearless - Love Story or Best Day
1989 - Clean and Style

Dont really listen to Red, Speak Now or her debut much. Love 1989 and Fearless though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

xxDark Horse said:


> Dang i'm surprised everybody's voting for 22. That's actually one of her lesser known popular hits, lol.
> 
> A lot of Taylor Swift's newer songs have gotten worse in quality. Like out of the woods and her newest hit I don't know the name of it, they're not as good as some of her older songs.
> 
> Blank space was the last good song she released in my opinion.


People who say her newer stuff suck are just blinded by the "pop" label. There's good pop, bad pop just like there's good Rock, bad Rock, good rap, bad rap. There's such a thing as good pop.

1989 is easily one of the greatest Pop albums of the past 25 years.

The best thing about Taylor is that she wants to make great albums, not just hit singles like most Pop artists.

I think Fearless and 1989 are two of the best albums of her generation. Both winning Grammy Album of the Year kinda supports that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I hate taylor swift and she's one of the most overrated people ever. But blank space and everything has changed are alright i admit.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

You can hear the guitar riff, the killer bass line. If a rock band recorded this it'd be universally loved. But because it's a pop song by a pop artist, it's cool to just blindly hate it.






Does making it more of a rock song, make it a good song?






Nah, it was already a good song.

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

The only time I've heard a Taylor Swift song was when a girl in class showed us a video of a goat screaming to one of her songs. Can't even remember what the song was called.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Flawless is her best song. She so feminist in that song. Love it.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*?*

Not really a Taylor Swift fan.

I think her music is alright, but I'm not really that well affiliated to the entity herself.

The last song I recall listening to more than once was Bad Blood.

Not too sure about the rest of them.

Kudos,

T.R.G.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

I knew you were trouble?


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

smh at no "new romantics" being on the list.


----------



## steph22 (May 12, 2013)

i knew you were trouble is one of the v few taylor swifts songs i actually like.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

SilentLyric said:


> smh at no "new romantics" being on the list.


Lol, yeah I'm another "something else...". _Enchanted_ is my favorite, such a cute song.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

The Sound of Silence said:


> Where's the "puke" option?


:laugh: agreed. taylor swift is wack af


----------



## SouthFL (Feb 20, 2016)

Ain't gonna lie I did jam to some Taylor Swift


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

You're Not Sorry
New Romantics


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't really listen to Taylor Swift, but I have to admit I thought "We Are Never Getting Back Together" was pretty catchy when I first heard it on the radio. Plus it really resonated with my 14-15 year old self at the time.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

bumpalicious


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

None. She's terrible imo.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Taylor Swift music is my fav! Literally just listening to some. 

So many:
Belong with me
Shake it off
Blank Space
Trouble
Bad Blood
Back Together
Wildest Dreams
Style


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

The last two sound nicer. 
Honestly, I can't really stand listening to anything else by her.


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

Come on, Sparks Fly is obviously the best.


----------



## Candied Peanuts (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm not a fan of her recent music, but I do enjoy "Ours" and "Crazier."


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

andretti said:


> The Sound of Silence said:
> 
> 
> > Where's the "puke" option?
> ...


I concur


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

None.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I watch her on mute.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I don't like her music. But I do like the instrumental to Out of Style a lot.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Apparently she is going to be playing Patricia Morrison in a biopic about the Sisters of Mercy.

The chorus of the song Begin Again sounds just-a-little like it's trying to fit on Counting Crow's August and Everything After.

Omaha is still my favourite Taylor Swift song






(it's not it's Round Here because of the lyrics and childhood nostalgia.)

It's such a good album.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

That kind of dubstep-ish bass-heavy electropop one. It's neat.


----------



## cami99 (Dec 3, 2017)

I hate Taylor Swift but blank space is really good


----------



## Jiren (Nov 24, 2017)

I've Never listened to any of her songs


----------



## Sintuliite (Dec 8, 2017)

Not a huge fun, nut one of the best is Blank Space.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

You Belong With Me
We Are Never Ever Getting Back Together
Shake It Off


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

I love Safe and Sound from the Hunger Games soundtrack.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

doe deer said:


> none. she's garbage.


I don't like here either, also she's kind of pretty but looks like plastic. :blank


----------

